# Help filling VAF4A Appendix 3 form



## Hema.Thapa (Mar 4, 2013)

The question is:
1.12 What age were you when you married/entered into a civil partnership with your sponsor?

Guidance:
Please tell us in MM/YYYY format how old you were when you married/entered into a civil partnership.

Could someone please tell me how to write age in MM/YYYY format?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hema.Thapa said:


> The question is:
> 1.12 What age were you when you married/entered into a civil partnership with your sponsor?
> 
> Guidance:
> ...


Ignore the guidance. Just write your age in years ie. 28 years. You can include your Date of Birth as well if you'd like.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think what they mean is give year and month, so for example 25 years 6 months.


----------



## Hema.Thapa (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you both.


----------

